# New from Harrisburg, PA



## luckypenny (May 23, 2008)

I have two cats, each from a rescue. The first one a male tuxedo named Lucky was found behind Bob Evans restaurant. He fell in love with my grandson, feelings mutual. He is so funny. Loves to lay in the kitchen window. The other one is a yellow striped female named Penny. She was dumped by her former owners after she had a couple of litters. She is very small so I have added some weight. She has the cutest little head and follows me around everywhere. I live in Harrisburg, PA and love horse racing. I have a 14 yr old grandson who lives with us and he is training to be a jockey.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, training to be a jockey? That is really cool. We have several people on the forum who are horse people. 

Welcome to the forum, and I hope that you post pictures of your kitties soon.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! Looking forward to meeting the kittys


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sally! Welcome to the Cat Forum! I hope your grandson does well. I love horses.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

